# More Caresheets like this



## ripper7777777 (Dec 20, 2011)

Let me start by saying this was posted by maggie3fan in a Bob pic thread that was ruined and than closed, but personally I think it should be cleaned up and re-openned now that the person is gone.


Anyways here is the link

http://turtlerescues.com/sulcata_challenge.htm


I think this style of care sheet is spectacular and really I'd like to see this style used for all animals in the pet trade. I know Large dog breeds often suffer a similar fate as tortoises, they are bought when they are small and cute, dumped when they are large and a pain.


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 20, 2011)

I agree.

That particular page was written by Julie McGuire of the Turtle Rescue of Long Island. She takes in an awful lot of sulcatas and tries to find homes for them in the southern states.


----------



## tortoises101 (Dec 20, 2011)

Anyone who buys a sulcata (or any similar sized or larger tortoise for that matter) should read this beforehand.


----------



## doctrin13th (Dec 22, 2011)

I agree also.
Animal (all; not only large one) Care sheet authors should make the article more like a checklist-and-requirements. Thrills and excitement about a pet should not be the only information but the precautions, challenges and the reality the owner-to-be will be facing as well. So that one can't be caught off-guard and will be fully ready and prepared.
It's for the sake of the owner and the pet alike.


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Dec 30, 2011)

ripper7777777 said:


> Let me start by saying this was posted by maggie3fan in a Bob pic thread that was ruined and than closed, but personally I think it should be cleaned up and re-openned now that the person is gone.
> 
> 
> Anyways here is the link
> ...



A superb caresheet! I truly wish one of these was handed to EVERY person wanting to buy a walnut-sized sulcata...I suspect that 1 out of 300 potential sulcata owners are actually prepared to one (and I may well be excessively optomistic!)...most are bought on impulse, 'cause thy're so darn cute!

Same problem w/ the larger constrictor snakes...baby Burmese pythons look cute and an 8-footer looks "bad-***"...but that only covers the 1st year or so...and once they grow to 12' (Year 2), most get dumped (at the moment, I've got 7 "orphan Burms", besides my own pets, and now must turn down Animal Control when they bring more around, so the new snakes get euthanized...fortunately, I rarely get new ones in winter, so I've got about 3 months to place the ones I have, so I can accept the next batch.


----------



## ripper7777777 (Dec 31, 2011)

Terry Allan Hall said:


> ripper7777777 said:
> 
> 
> > Let me start by saying this was posted by maggie3fan in a Bob pic thread that was ruined and than closed, but personally I think it should be cleaned up and re-openned now that the person is gone.
> ...





AGREED.

I was shocked this past weekend while out getting some Mazuri from the local pet shop I heard the sales person trying to talk a person out of the larger snakes and talk them into a much cheaper smaller Ball Python, they even mentioned a Corn Snake, but went for Ball since the person was so set on a Python.

Unfortunately I'm yet to hear anything mentioned about Sulcatas, but they do have quite a few large Sulcatas in a Pin on display out front so people can see the size of them and their poop....LOL

But again I was shocked, it was the first time I had heard a down sale in a pet store.


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Dec 31, 2011)

ripper7777777 said:


> Terry Allan Hall said:
> 
> 
> > ripper7777777 said:
> ...



Excellent...hope he starts a trend!


----------



## wellington (Dec 31, 2011)

Agree, however most people stuck on buying a particular animal has a mind you can't change or educate much. The others are impulse buyers and the impulse has won before you can even get to them. I wish we could get all pet stores to stop selling all animals except fish. Then I wish all breeders, of all animals, had to pay a yearly fee of approx. $200.00 or more to be a licensed breeder. Then, maybe uneducated, uncaring, money hungry "puppy mill and back yard" type breeders of all species will be eliminated. Less unwanted animals and probably, hopefully more responsible breeders. I was a breeder of Chinese Shar-Pei. I bred sparingly, responsibley and every dog sold was under a life long contract that brought the dog back to me if they did not want it any more. I kept any dogs that did not get sold. Never culled! I did not make money off my dogs, infect lost my butt. I take very good care of my animals, at all and any cost. I did it for love, breed improvement and fun, not money! Breeders that do it for the same reason I did it and would love to do it again, would willingly pay for a license, in order to get rid of the unresponsible. I know a lot of people don't agree with me but I see it this way, you are probably one of those I would love to eliminate from the breeding world!


----------



## ripper7777777 (Dec 31, 2011)

wellington said:


> Agree, however most people stuck on buying a particular animal has a mind you can't change or educate much. The others are impulse buyers and the impulse has won before you can even get to them. I wish we could get all pet stores to stop selling all animals except fish. Then I wish all breeders, of all animals, had to pay a yearly fee of approx. $200.00 or more to be a licensed breeder. Then, maybe uneducated, uncaring, money hungry "puppy mill and back yard" type breeders of all species will be eliminated. Less unwanted animals and probably, hopefully more responsible breeders. I was a breeder of Chinese Shar-Pei. I bred sparingly, responsibley and every dog sold was under a life long contract that brought the dog back to me if they did not want it any more. I kept any dogs that did not get sold. Never culled! I did not make money off my dogs, infect lost my butt. I take very good care of my animals, at all and any cost. I did it for love, breed improvement and fun, not money! Breeders that do it for the same reason I did it and would love to do it again, would willingly pay for a license, in order to get rid of the unresponsible. I know a lot of people don't agree with me but I see it this way, you are probably one of those I would love to eliminate from the breeding world!




Not to get off topic to much, but Yea, I have said before there needs to be some sort of regulation/registration of breeders, I have seen some real sick puppy mills, I won't argue with anyone how to fix it, because I don't know how to, I just know the current do nothing thing is not working well.


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Dec 31, 2011)

wellington said:


> Agree, however most people stuck on buying a particular animal has a mind you can't change or educate much. The others are impulse buyers and the impulse has won before you can even get to them. I wish we could get all pet stores to stop selling all animals except fish. Then I wish all breeders, of all animals, had to pay a yearly fee of approx. $200.00 or more to be a licensed breeder. *Then, maybe uneducated, uncaring, money hungry "puppy mill and back yard" type breeders of all species will be eliminated. * Less unwanted animals and probably, hopefully more responsible breeders. I was a breeder of Chinese Shar-Pei. I bred sparingly, responsibley and every dog sold was under a life long contract that brought the dog back to me if they did not want it any more. I kept any dogs that did not get sold. Never culled! I did not make money off my dogs, infect lost my butt. I take very good care of my animals, at all and any cost. I did it for love, breed improvement and fun, not money! Breeders that do it for the same reason I did it and would love to do it again, would willingly pay for a license, in order to get rid of the unresponsible. I know a lot of people don't agree with me but I see it this way, you are probably one of those I would love to eliminate from the breeding world!



Absolute agreement...one of my favorites amongst my wife & daughter's herd of 21 rescue Chihuahuas (at least they didn't fixate on St. Bernards!  ) is "Squeaky", a former breed-***** who was bred so often that her calcium was depleted to feed her broods and her lower jaw bone, even after 4 years of a heavy calcium diet (because she can't chew, I make a gruel out of dog kibble and fortify it w/ a heaping tablespoon of limestone flour), still feels like a Gummi-worm. Pretty sure she'll never get better, but a sweeter, more loving pooch you'll never see (and I'm not crazy about most Chihuahuas...I foster Great Danes, myself, and have 3 that are likely never going to new homes - Pete, a Harlequin, Donavan, a "brindled fawniquin" and Bridget, a merle w/ anxiety issues).

And my Grandmother, who lives w/ us, adopted MacGuyver, an Irish Wolfhound I was fostering.

Good thing we live out in the country!


----------

